# Hello All



## G&G (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi everyone

I would like some advice. I started about a year ago & my routine 3 days on & one rest day repeat. Legs Shoulders, Chest Triceps, Back Biceps. I have difficulty getting through the Legs & Shoulders day So I want to know if I can do Legs day1  Shoulders day2, Chest & Triceps day3, Back & Biceps day4. Instead of doing a 3 day routine I would do a 4 day routine. Is this ok or to long between muscle groups.


Thank you Maxx


----------



## Riles (Feb 8, 2016)

Welcome, post your question in the Training forum and you'll likely get more response


----------



## G&G (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello & Thank you Riles, I will post the ? there


----------



## brazey (Feb 9, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## the_predator (Feb 25, 2016)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 19, 2016)

welcome


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 19, 2016)

If you been doing that for a year, maybe change it up a little. I'm sure your body is quite used to the exercises you've been doing

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

